# Fascia board install - unlevel rafter tails



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

With two people, start your facia on one end, have the other guy lift the facia up and down while you nail the tails one at a time, flushing them using your speed square.
(your sketch looks like the bottoms are supposed to be flush, so you don't need a speed square).
Work your way down and you will see how everything pulled together as good as you're going to get it.
(This may cause nail pops in the sheetrock inside as you are moving the tails up and down).
(Hopefully you won't end up with too much wave in the facia. Doing this method gets you a happy medium, which is all you can expect).
(If you have any in-and-out, just go down the line tapping the facia out while the other person sights it for straight. The sheeting will keep it there, as long a you put nails in it).


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I just use a chaulk line and set it to the tails on the two ends and snap it. Then just use a torpedo level and make a mark on each tail and make a horizontal cut.
Another way is to do it as the other poster suggested but instead of replacing the old 1 X use a 2 X instead. You just have to make sure it's set below the roof sheathing.
Want to never have to do this job again? Look into vinyl soffit and wrapping the fashia with coil stock.
It's not a DIY job but worth the money.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I just use a chaulk line and set it to the tails on the two ends and snap it. Then just use a torpedo level and make a mark on each tail and make a horizontal cut.
> Another way is to do it as the other poster suggested but instead of replacing the old 1 X use a 2 X instead. You just have to make sure it's set below the roof sheathing.
> Want to never have to do this job again? Look into vinyl soffit and wrapping the fashia with coil stock.
> It's not a DIY job but worth the money.


I was going to suggest using 2x also but I forgot to write it.


----------

